# Spinning- No, you didn't spin THAT!



## BirchPoint

Yes, I did. I read early on after joining KP, about someone using commercial roving yarn to spin. It has been in the back of my mind for some time. Then opportunity arose - some acrylic roving yarn on clearance, and a daughter-in-law that is afraid of washing wool wrong, so doesn't want anything knit for the grandkids out of it. Now I can lovingly knit hats, sweaters, cowls, or what ever out of my handspun for the grandkids or her or my son without worry. Spin acrylic? Yes.....


----------



## BirchPoint

Well, these are not in order, and I need to practice this attachment stuff, but here was my process.....sorry for my ineptitude in posting.


----------



## mama879

Yup some one already posted about spinning acrylic roving/ yarn it looks like roving to me and your yarn is so much prettier.


----------



## BirchPoint

Thanks. I didn’t think the dyed roving would look like that spun up, so it was also a lesson in dyeing technique as far as color placement.


----------



## run4fittness

Very pretty yarn!


----------



## SometimesaKnitter

Your yarn looks so much better than the original! From something I would never have liked or used to something with a bit of class! Great going!


----------



## Cdambro

That looks great. Was it easy to spin? Did it draft easily?


----------



## BirchPoint

It was easy to spin and draft. The fibers are long, so I held my hands about 4 to 5 inches apart. It was actually rather fun - I tend to work mostly from raw-I-prepare fiber, so this went quickly.


----------



## Cdambro

BirchPoint said:


> It was easy to spin and draft. The fibers are long, so I held my hands about 4 to 5 inches apart. It was actually rather fun - I tend to work mostly from raw-I-prepare fiber, so this went quickly.


Thanks. I think you have started something that we may be trying. Your spin is just so pretty with the way the colors blended together.


----------



## BirchPoint

Let me know how it goes for you! I'd like to see other before and after photos. I have another few different skeins to try myself also (yes, the sales got me)


----------



## Goodshepfarm

Oh, I really like it! It still has the unique hand spun appearance. ????????????
Excellent idea for those who can't use wool.


----------



## mama879

How many of one kind of the skein/roving did you buy for you skein? Did you practice first then go back for more or you just bought and would you have used the yarn if it did not spin? Questions questions and more questions.


----------



## msgran

I saw some "roving yarn" at Hobby Lobby and thought "lets see if I can spin that!" Long story short, the roving was three strands loosely plied. I separated them - only about 14.8 yards for each strand. Then I spun each strand individually and plied the three together and got about 315 yards of yarn. I hope I can attach the pictures.


----------



## msgran

msgran said:


> I saw some "roving yarn" at Hobby Lobby and thought "lets see if I can spin that!" Long story short, the roving was three strands loosely plied. I separated them - only about 14.8 yards for each strand. Then I spun each strand individually and plied the three together and got about 315 yards of yarn. I hope I can attach the pictures.


There was no string to remove in order to spin it. It was easy to spin. 55% polyester; 45% acrylic. Haven't knitted it up yet.


----------



## spins2knit

The handspun is much nicer and far more practical than the roving yarn.


----------



## BirchPoint

Mama879, I bought one 5.5 skein, ended up with 410 yards of pretty much worsted weight yarn. No, I would not have knit the commercial skein. I don't see how that type of yarn holds up to much wear...... I didn't practice first - if you can spin sheeps wool, try spinning anything! Which you have been having fun trying, from what I read!!  Thanks, msgran, for showing us your spin! I have some similar to try next.


----------



## Alpaca Farmer

Beautiful spinning.


----------



## gardenpoet

A lovely result! I am enjoying reading this thread (forgive the pun) and seeing before and after photos.


----------



## GrannyMo

I always wondered what to do with that 'threaded' roving. To me it looked far too clumsy to knit or weave but perhaps that's because I tend to use lightweight yarns. Thanks for showing this - now I can see possibilities!


----------



## spinninggill

I have been accused of 'you couldn't have spun that' occasionally at shows - until I sit down at my wheel and make the doubters watch!! I've even been asked what part of China I buy my yarn from?!! Grrrrrrr


----------



## mama879

spinninggill said:


> I have been accused of 'you couldn't have spun that' occasionally at shows - until I sit down at my wheel and make the doubters watch!! I've even been asked what part of China I buy my yarn from?!! Grrrrrrr


I hope you told them you grow your own. I have not gotten that yet but I'm sure I will one of these days.


----------



## spinninggill

mama879 said:


> I hope you told them you grow your own. I have not gotten that yet but I'm sure I will one of these days.


I could write a book on some of the things that people have said to me - but it wouldn't be publishable!!!
I had one lady who stood and watched me spin for a good 10 minutes,then asked me if I knew anyone who could spin. I thought she was being funny (or rude), but she genuinely didn't know what I was doing. turned out she wanted someone to spin the clippings from her afghan hound, which had been stored in black plastic garbage bags in her garage for 10 years!!!I politely declined..........
I also had a small boy who thought I was an automated exhibit and asked his Mum for another £1 to put in the slot, when I stopped spinning........
Oh the joys of big shows!!
(and yes, If you want to use these stories for the news letter, feel free)


----------



## spins2knit

Oh, My goodness, yes. How many sheep did you have to kill to make that sweater? What do you feed them to get that color?

But then there are the men and boys who are truly fascinated by both the process and the tools.

I love the demonstration part of fiber life.


----------



## BirchPoint

I've noticed that too - the men are truly interested in how the spinning wheel works. They usually stand off to the side and observe for awhile. That's when I stop and show them how it works.


----------



## SometimesaKnitter

What wheels do you all have? I'm ashamed to tell you all that I thought the fiber went around the wheel in some way! LOL
You can laugh, but only with me!


----------



## henhouse2011

What a revelation! Gorgeous yarn results.


----------



## BirchPoint

I started with an a Ashford Traditional. Great learning wheel, at the time, a reasonable price.


----------



## spins2knit

A 37 year old Louet S70 and a 2 year old Kiwi. The Louet was a kit that I stained and put together. After 30 years as a single treadle I had it converted to a double. It is much easier on older joints


----------



## mama879

I have a Ashford wheel now. She was my first and only. A work horse Old red she is we work well together. She is a good girl. Well some great stories here to.


----------



## BirchPoint

Ok, folks, clearance or not, this one is not going to become roving easily. I will avoid it in the future. But, it is a great ply color for another roving yarn I got at 50% off, so I will persevere. Never again, though :sm25:


----------



## spinninggill

SometimesaKnitter said:


> What wheels do you all have? I'm ashamed to tell you all that I thought the fiber went around the wheel in some way! LOL
> You can laugh, but only with me!


That's a very common comment and understandable, if you are standing in front of the wheel, you can't see the orifice.


----------



## spinninggill

I have three Ashford traditionals (1 out on loan just now), a fold away Lendrum, my Dad's wheel (a Double drive Orkney type) and a double treadle Ashford Traveller, which is the one I use nearly all the time. The others (apart from Dad's)are mainly for teaching on.


----------



## Cdambro

msgran said:


> There was no string to remove in order to spin it. It was easy to spin. 55% polyester; 45% acrylic. Haven't knitted it up yet.


What a beautiful result. Love the colors.


----------



## Cdambro

SometimesaKnitter said:


> What wheels do you all have? I'm ashamed to tell you all that I thought the fiber went around the wheel in some way! LOL
> You can laugh, but only with me!


If you click on this link, it should take you to a thread where many of us put pics of our wheels. Fun to look through. Until a few yrs ago, I didn't know anyone in life spun on a wheel....just, who was it, sleeping beauty, or one of the Disney women. Lol

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-412543-1.html


----------



## amoamarone

Well done!


----------



## msgran

Cdambro said:


> What a beautiful result. Love the colors.


Thank you so much. The original bright colors were muted when I plied them. I'm pleased. It was a good and inexpensive way to practice spinning, and different ways of plying. When I exhausted one of the three bobbins of singles and still had some on the other two I plied two until the second bobbin was empty and then I Navajo plied and got seven yards off the third bobbin. My singles are not spun very evenly. It takes practice.


----------



## SometimesaKnitter

Cdambro said:


> If you click on this link, it should take you to a thread where many of us put pics of our wheels. Fun to look through. Until a few yrs ago, I didn't know anyone in life spun on a wheel....just, who was it, sleeping beauty, or one of the Disney women. Lol
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-412543-1.html


Thanks for the link! I looked and read. A lot of interesting information.


----------



## wordancer

Lovely, I got some acrylic roving yarn in my stash, I test spun a little and it spins up well! Thanks for the reminder that I have it!


----------



## loking

I have some of this that I was going to learn on, but found it hard for a beginner. Now that I've had practice, I think I'll revisit it after seeing how nice it looks. Thanks for sharing


----------



## BirchPoint

loking said:


> I have some of this that I was going to learn on, but found it hard for a beginner. Now that I've had practice, I think I'll revisit it after seeing how nice it looks. Thanks for sharing


I could see how it may be a little difficult to spin this roving for beginners. The fibers are long, and even I find myself holding my hands too close together. If you spin short draw ( pinch, pull, release) be sure you hold your hands 5 to 6 inches apart to draw out the fibers. This roving is so well prepared, it is very easy to spin once you get the hang of it. 
I am working on a different brand of roving yarn now, Yarn Bee Twirl-tastic, and am really enjoying the long color runs. Don't know if I will ply it on itself from 2 bobbins, navajo ply, or ply with a solid color. I don't know if I'm totally wasting my time handspinning acrylic/polyester fibers, but I am learning a few things about dyed roving, and am having a bit of fun. Or maybe I'm just delaying spinning some of the really, really nice fibers from my stash. What dreams would I have if those got used up???? Silly me....


----------



## mama879

BirchPoint said:


> I could see how it may be a little difficult to spin this roving for beginners. The fibers are long, and even I find myself holding my hands too close together. If you spin short draw ( pinch, pull, release) be sure you hold your hands 5 to 6 inches apart to draw out the fibers. This roving is so well prepared, it is very easy to spin once you get the hang of it.
> I am working on a different brand of roving yarn now, Yarn Bee Twirl-tastic, and am really enjoying the long color runs. Don't know if I will ply it on itself from 2 bobbins, navajo ply, or ply with a solid color. I don't know if I'm totally wasting my time handspinning acrylic/polyester fibers, but I am learning a few things about dyed roving, and am having a bit of fun. Or maybe I'm just delaying spinning some of the really, really nice fibers from my stash. What dreams would I have if those got used up???? Silly me....


Yup silly you. I'm destashing some fiber but will never be at the end of it. As for spinning any kind of fiber why not you said you are learning and having fun Right so what is wrong with that.


----------



## Fluteplayer7

I have been thinking about doing this for some time. Now I know it's possible. I'm so going to try this! Thank you for posting.


----------



## Alpaca Farmer

I really like the two examples of spinning the rovings.


----------

